# Thought that spay/neuter freaks were retarded, here is proof that they are. HA HA



## Jeff Oehlsen

An interesting study.

<http://www.caninesports.com/SNBehaviorBoneDataSnapShot.pdf>

Behavioral and Physical Effects of Spaying and Neutering Domestic Dogs (Canis familiaris)
Summary of findings detailed in a Masters thesis submitted to and accepted by Hunter College
by Parvene Farhoody in May, 2010.

Spaying and neutering domestic dogs is generally accepted as a relatively benign procedure conducted on millions of dogs each year. The view of spaying and neutering as benign and perhaps even beneficial to dogs has been based on extremely limited scientific study of how gonadectomy affects dog behavior and physiology. To investigate this, a 101-question survey called the Canine Behavior and Research Questionnaire was used to collect information on seven behavioral characteristics for 10,839 dogs. The C-BARQ is a qualitative behavioral assessment instrument created by James Serpell and his colleagues at the Center for the Interaction of Animals and Society at the University of Pennsylvania. At this time, it is the only behavioral assessment questionnaire that has been peer-reviewed and found to be reliable and valid (Hsu & Serpell, 2003).

Behavioral characteristics of intact male and female dogs were compared with those of four groups of neutered dogs: those neutered at or before 6 months, between 7 and 12 months, between 13 and 18 months, and after 18 months. Our data showed that the behavior of neutered dogs was significantly different from that of intact dogs in ways that contradict the prevailing view. Among the findings, neutered dogs were more aggressive, fearful, excitable, and less trainable than intact dogs.

In addition, we measured eight individual bone lengths plus the height of 202 agility competition dogs to determine whether gonadectomy affected bone lengths. Preliminary analysis revealed
significant differences in bone growth between the intact and neutered groups. 

These findings strongly support the need for an immediate re-evaluation of the current recommendation to spay or neuter dogs to prevent or treat behavior problems, and an equally pressing need to more fully examine the wide range of physical effects of spaying and neutering pet dogs.


----------



## will fernandez

http://www.caninesports.com/SNBehaviorBoneDataSnapShot.pdf


----------



## Bob Scott

That doesn't even get into the higher rate of incontinence in spayed females.
I've also read about a higher rate of aggression in spayed female dogs as they age. 
All I can say about the higher rate of stress and aggression in nutted males is "NO SHIT"! Wouldn't you be just a bit stressed and angry after that!


----------



## Carlos Machado

Spay & neutering dogs can increase cancer rates by up to 5 times for most only a couple of cancers are reduced plus the bones don't stop growing when they should increasing size and risk of bone cancer.
http://www.mmilani.com/commentary-200509.html
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html


----------



## leslie cassian

Seriously, most people should spay and neuter their pets. They're not smart enough to stop them from breeding and there's enough crap dogs out there without adding more. 

The article suggests that spay neuter as a solution to behaviour problems doesn't work. Well DUH. 

Where are they getting study dogs from? The same people who flock to Cesar or Brad or Victoria because their pets are out of control? I suspect most of those dogs are s/n, just because they're pets, or because someone said fix your dog and it will fix your behaviour issues. 

I suspect the 'aggression' issues people have with neutered pets would be the same if they were intact... it's not the neutering that affects the dog's temperment, it's the stupid way people treat their furbabies and their complete lack of understanding of what normal dog interaction is and how to train even the most basic good manners.

In all my years in the dog park, most of the dogs, almost all spayed or neutered, got along just fine. Bring an intact male into that mix and while they may not have directly started anything, they seemed to be a catalyst for shit to happen. My m/n dog was pretty easy going and coexisted happily with other dogs, but he was quick to rise to any hint of posturing from an intact male. 

Anecdotal only, and a small sample, but all the spayed females I've known have not had issues with aggression. Guess I've just been lucky.


----------



## Bob Scott

My suggestion would be to spay/neuter more pet owners. They're more of a breeding problem then the dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

All your years in the dog park ? Good grief.


----------



## Bob Scott

We need to set up a human spay/neuter clinic outside the dog parks and grab the "owners" as the come out. :twisted:


----------



## Mara Jessup

Interesting article. While I personally don't like the idea of neutering a dog before the age of 2, and I think that negative consequences do come with with early s/n, I would like to see is where they got their sampling of dogs from. Most well trained dogs are owned by competent owners. These are also the dogs most likely to be intact. OTOH, a majority of pet dogs are s/n and owners spend less time working with them. I've also seen plenty of great, willing dogs refered to as "dumb" by their owners just because they're acting like dogs - once again from the pet sector.

I'm wondering if some of the results are skewed by the fact that intact, well trained dogs have more competent owners and were selected for training potential in the first place.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

I just scratch my head...in humans there are much less invasive methods of "sterilization" without affecting hormonal levels. My friend's dog had a vasectomy. One incision, laprascopically. Done. Dog was cryptorchid. The other undecended testes was removed, also with lap. I think we can have both. Maintaining maximal health for the animal and halting unwanted breeding.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Bob Scott said:


> My suggestion would be to spay/neuter more pet owners. They're more of a breeding problem then the dogs.


I once suggested this in a Molosser Bulletin on the subject of spaying. I said more parents would sleep happy nights if this were done!! A doctor read my article and laughed himself silly!!

Didn't go down well with the rest of the readers....


----------



## Brian McQuain

leslie cassian said:


> Seriously, most people should spay and neuter their pets. They're not smart enough to stop them from breeding and there's enough crap dogs out there without adding more.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Those are the people that shouldn't even own a dog


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I just scratch my head...in humans there are much less invasive methods of "sterilization" without affecting hormonal levels. My friend's dog had a vasectomy. One incision, laprascopically. Done. Dog was cryptorchid. The other undecended testes was removed, also with lap. I think we can have both. Maintaining maximal health for the animal and halting unwanted breeding.


We did a vasectomy on a dog years back as well as when used for breeding he threw some health problems so we sterilized him and sold him as a working dog. Vet was surprised when I asked for the procedure, but the surgery went fine.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Bob Scott said:


> We need to set up a human spay/neuter clinic outside the dog parks and grab the "owners" as the come out. :twisted:


Where's my like button???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Maintaining maximal health for the animal and halting unwanted breeding.

Seriously, how many non retards do you know that are contributing so massively to unwanted shelter dogs ??

I can see one mistake and an accidental breeding in ones lifetime, but that is NOT what is filling up the shelters. Not even close. I think if you took all the breeders out there and put everything they produced into the shelters it would not equal what is going in there now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I just scratch my head...in humans there are much less invasive methods of "sterilization" without affecting hormonal levels. My friend's dog had a vasectomy. One incision, laprascopically. Done. Dog was cryptorchid. The other undecended testes was removed, also with lap. I think we can have both. Maintaining maximal health for the animal and halting unwanted breeding.


Sarah, the real problem with logical thinking like that is that once the foot gets in the door, they will go for every breeder of dogs. The only thing anyone can do is buck up and keep anyone from getting the first foot in the door and accept the fact that people that have no business breeding will breed. They always have and always will....unless all breeding is stopped...then they will still breed. Kind of like taking all the good folks guns away...the only ones that will still have guns will be the bad guys. There is no halfway point with any restrictive legislation.


----------



## Bob Scott

If the spay/neuter is for nothing more then keeping dogs from adding to the population then that's pure laziness. It's MY responsibility to keep that from happening.
Health reason......yes...if it's a good enough reason.


----------

